# Orijen 6Fish and Stella & Chewy's



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

You are just skipping right up to the top of the heap of dog foods. Both health wise and money wise. I think its smart to only experiment with 5 and 6 star foods. Even if you try a different blend every few months, the dogs will ALWAYS have a balance of nutrients. It also produces dogs that have strong stomachs....nothing makes them pukey and runny.....they switch easily from chicken, to fish, to lamb, to beef. Especially since you are doing the probiotics. Read your labels....top foods contain pre and pro biotics. You will probably NEVER have ear infections, anal gland problems, paw licking or dandruff. You may never have plaquey teeth either. Good food makes great, healthy dogs.


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

We've fed Stalla and Chewy's, and it was always a great hit.


----------



## TamaraS (Aug 13, 2010)

Deuce eats Orijen 6Fish. He loves it and has done wonderful on it. On my great dane forum there was a breeder that has raised two great dane litters on Orijen and they did wonderfully. The one litter is now two years of age, many of them still on Orijen and still doing great.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Orijen is excellent, so is there other brand Acana.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Des eats Orijen 6fish. I love that food, I never feel like he's not getting enough nutrients. And he always looks great and super healthy!  I think it's a great food for an adult dog, and OMG a 30lb bag lasts forever! I got one on July 3, and STILL have about 1/3 of the bag almost 2 months later! Totally worth the expensive price. 

However it's an adult formula, so I only put him on it when he turned 14 months. He ate Orijen large breed puppy before that, and I would recommend that you feed your spoo a Lg breed puppy food until she grows up more. 6 months is too early in my opinion to start an adult formula. Desmond really liked the Orijen lg Puppy, too. He did not care for 6fish for a while, but he seems to have grown to like it!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Birdie - can you think of any foods that would be appropriate for both a 6 mo. dog and an adult? I was going to switch Henry and Millie to the same food but maybe I should wait until she is about a year?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Canidae has an All Life Stages food that you could feed to both your dogs. After looking at the ingredients and reviews and such, seems like a pretty good food. Lots of meat content, low grain. Really good price too: $50 for a 35lb bag! 

I'm not partial to all life stages food, myself, though. Personally, I would start Henry on Orijen 6fish now and put Millie on a good quality lg puppy food until she gets a bit older. But that's just me.  I don't think there is necessarily anything wrong with all life stages food, I just personally feel better on a more specific formula. They just always kind of made me nervous, like neither dog was getting the appropriate nutrients as a compromise for a food that covers a more broad spectrum of age. I don't know if that's true or not, but that's always been my gut feeling on them. -shrug-


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Birdie said:


> Canidae has an All Life Stages food that you could feed to both your dogs. After looking at the ingredients and reviews and such, seems like a pretty good food. Lots of meat content, low grain. Really good price too: $50 for a 35lb bag!
> 
> I'm not partial to all life stages food, myself, though. Personally, I would start Henry on Orijen 6fish now and put Millie on a good quality lg puppy food until she gets a bit older. But that's just me.  I don't think there is necessarily anything wrong with all life stages food, I just personally feel better on a more specific formula. They just always kind of made me nervous, like neither dog was getting the appropriate nutrients as a compromise for a food that covers a more broad spectrum of age. I don't know if that's true or not, but that's always been my gut feeling on them. -shrug-


I kind of feel that way too about the ALS foods... I would prefer to have her on a LB puppy food b/c of the controlled calcium/phosphorus ratio and lower protein but on the OTHER hand it would be nice to put both dogs on the same food because I inevitably fail about once a month to keep her away from Henry's food. This leads Millie to gastrointestinal upset and it's not fair to her!! 

We will see!! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What if I feed Henry an all life stages food (ie Instinct, which he is already on. I will just switch him to the Salmon formula that does NOT have citric acid)....AND mix that in with Millie's food so that she is somewhat adjusted to his food in case she gets into his. She will eat a LB puppy food mixed with some of Henry's grain-free ALS food.

It's an idea, eh?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> What if I feed Henry an all life stages food (ie Instinct, which he is already on. I will just switch him to the Salmon formula that does NOT have citric acid)....AND mix that in with Millie's food so that she is somewhat adjusted to his food in case she gets into his. She will eat a LB puppy food mixed with some of Henry's grain-free ALS food.
> 
> It's an idea, eh?


That sounds like a good fix for your situation  The less upset tummies, the better! 
Is there any way you could feed Henry without Millie there to snack on his food? Like just stick her in her crate for 15 min with a kong so Henry can finish his dinner?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ha...If only Henry would finish his dinner in 15 minutes...hwell: He takes hours to eat and (since _he_ is actually my mom's dog) she get's mad when I "entice" him to eat by adding delicious tidbits into his food. She prefers him to nibble esp. since he had bloat/torsion already. 

But seriously, if I just add a handful of a different type of food, or cheese, he eats his meal like a normal dog. I think I will just keep doing this (when she's not around :wink. 

I usually lock Millie up in her crate or with me while Henry eats. The only time she gets to his food is when I get distracted for, like, .2 seconds. Bam. She races down to his food and inhales without ever chewing. :doh:


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh hahaha. My mom does the same thing as you, she'll put cheese or something tasty like gravy on his food and I'm always like "you're gonna make him fat!!" lol 
Hmm, but there are other ways to encourage Henry to eat at a better pace. Not like, inhaling his food, but not nibbling on it throughout the day. Des had that problem, I posted a thread about it a while ago and got some good responses. I prefer having him eat as I set it down, which he does now! Yay! But if Henry has had bloat, it may be better for him to eat his meals slower. 

Have you tried only leaving his food down for 30 mins or so? That's longer than most people suggest but I wouldn't want to rush a dog who has had tummy problems before. 30 minutes would give him plenty of time to eat at a good pace, and Millie could just chill with you for that time. If he doesn't eat it w/i 30 mins, put it back and feed him again at dinner time. That could encourage him to eat, without upsetting your mom too much.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Both are great foods. 

Stella and Chewy's (frozen though) was my gateway to Prey Model Raw.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

As of this week, Henry eats 75 %Instinct Salmon kibble (no citric acid) and 25% Instinct raw. We might end up doing 50/50. I am starting Millie on some raw too. She is transitioning but right now she is eating 1 raw medallion with her Innova LB puppy for breakfast and a combination of Innova LB puppy and Instinct kibble for dinner. Millie had her first raw lamb medallion on Friday and she loooovvvved it!!

Confused yet?

Heh.

I am using the freeze dried stella & chewy's as a topper too.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Llama goes crazy for freeze-dried Stella & Chewy's.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I really like Stella and Chewy's products!


ChocolateMillie: That seems like a lot of work for feeding!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

taxtell said:


> I really like Stella and Chewy's products!
> 
> 
> ChocolateMillie: That seems like a lot of work for feeding!


Nah! Simple as cake. A scoop here, a scoop there. A medallion here, a medallion there.


----------



## stephanielauger (Aug 30, 2010)

My vet said Orijen was a little too high in protien, but Acana is made by the same company and less protien. I feed the Pacifica and tt has been a god-send for August's food allergies...


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

I just bought the Stella n chewys freeze dried surf n turf for his Origen kibble topping, and the bag of dr. Harvey's sweet potate'r chews for his snack  and teddy love them!!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Does anyone here feed Orijen 6Fish? I am switching Millie and Henry's food. Is this an appropriate food for both a 6 1/2 month puppy and an adult?
> 
> Also - I got a sample for Stella & Chewy's free-dried raw. I was considering adding this into their diet as perhaps a kibble topper for flavor and variety.  Has anyone used this? Thoughts on it?
> 
> Thanks!!


I feed 6-fish for the AM meal (about 3/4 cup). I think Rain does well on it, though I have noticed that her (Orijen 6-fish) BM seems a bit on the soft side. I also feed Stella & Chewy's frequently as a part of the evening, raw meal (I alternate: Stella & Chewy's, Ziwi Peak, and/or Orijen Tundra as a side to the fresh raw, &ct -- the raw BMs are more firm, small, & more like those of a wild animal). Rain appears to be quite healthy on these foods and exhibits no gastro-intestinal disturbances at all, so far. I think they are all good foods. 

I don't know about the appropriateness for a 6 &1/2 mo. pup.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, no worries, I posted that over 3 years ago!


----------

